# Help with a new watch for my wife



## blickman (Jul 20, 2012)

I've recently purchased a Seiko Sportura Chronograph (SNDX95) for my wife.









It's a gorgeous watch, she loves it, and she gets a lot of comments on it. We're both very happy with the purchase. The consequence of this is that I seem to have awoken in her a passion for watches that I myself have had for some time. This is great for me as it is something new that we can share.

Since she also owns a fair bit of gold/gold coloured jewelry, we'd like to get her a gold (preferably gold-plated) watch. Our budget is about $500-$1,000. I'd like to get something unique, so want to avoid the "fashion"-able watches like DKNY, Michael Kors, Fossil, etc. She already has a chronograph, so I was thinking a watch with a "diver" feel to it might be appropriate.

Any suggestions?


----------



## blickman (Jul 20, 2012)

So we're thinking this Esquire.









It's the looks she's going for, and is (in my opinion), a higher quality brand than the DKNY, Michael Kors, Fossil, etc. brands. Thoughts?


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

If you're looking for a diver feel. Then may I suggest Christopher Ward's new W60 Coral.
They are available for pre-order at the moment.

Here is the link:

W60 Coral Modern Classic Women


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

I think that Movado might prove hard to read.

Jeannie


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Bathys has a ladies diver:

Bathys Hawaii

Jeannie


----------



## blickman (Jul 20, 2012)

Athram said:


> If you're looking for a diver feel. Then may I suggest Christopher Ward's new W60 Coral.
> They are available for pre-order at the moment.
> 
> Here is the link:
> ...


Thank you for the recommendation. Those are beautiful watches, and we are seriously considering purchasing one. I especially like the trident for the second hand. I've not heard of Christopher Ward before. Do they use stock movements? If so, from where are they purchased?

Edit: A simple Wikipedia search provides the answers I'm looking for:

_"_They have built up links with watch movement makers and use ETA Sellita and Ronda Movements as used in most top end luxury Swiss timepieces."


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

I agree about the dial on the ESQ - if your wife wants a bracelet that happens to tell time, it's okay, but as a timepiece it's just too hard to read. Also, I'd classify Movado's ESQ range as fashion watches.

Christopher Ward watches sometimes remind you of other watches - they aren't blatant copies, but mirror the design sensibilities of other company's watches. I had pointed out the CW Victoria in another thread; it's very reminiscent of the Cartier Ballon Bleu. I can't think of what the W60 reminds me of, but I like it a lot. It's a quartz watch, movement made by Ronda (a Swiss company). 

Yes, the trident second hand is nifty! Ceramic watches are very comfortable and light, too.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

coastcat said:


> I agree about the dial on the ESQ - if your wife wants a bracelet that happens to tell time, it's okay, but as a timepiece it's just too hard to read. Also, I'd classify Movado's ESQ range as fashion watches.
> 
> Christopher Ward watches sometimes remind you of other watches - they aren't blatant copies, but mirror the design sensibilities of other company's watches. I had pointed out the CW Victoria in another thread; it's very reminiscent of the Cartier Ballon Bleu. I can't think of what the W60 reminds me of, but I like it a lot. It's a quartz watch, movement made by Ronda (a Swiss company).
> 
> Yes, the trident second hand is nifty! Ceramic watches are very comfortable and light, too.


The W60 reminds me a bit of the ladies Tag Heuer F1. And yes a lot of CW watches take design hints from Cartier (especially the Belisama): square and rectangular case, Roman numerals, white dial, blue crystal on the crown (they probably couldn't make it a cabochon for fear of getting sued). CW make great watches though and have amazing customer service. As for the ceramic bezel I wish they would make one for the C60 as well.


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

The CW W60 is one of the more tasteful ladies watches that they offer (in a sea of gaudy). You really can't go wrong with CW because of the 5 year warranty, very affordable servicing, and outstanding customer service. 

The only downside (to me) is the brand recognition issue (but then again I daily a steinhart). If you can get past that and you find something that speaks to you in the CW line, go for it.


----------



## blickman (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the discussion and opinions. After reading the comment about how the ESQ from one of my earlier posts is still a "fashion" watch (a gold bracelet that happens to tell time), I think I've swayed my wife against purchasing one. While we do both really like the Christopher Ward W60, the amount of ceramic in the watch makes it look a little too similar to her Seiko.

I've made the mistake of showing her the Tag Heuer Aquaracer gold/steel watch, and this is now what she likes. This means that I'll likely have to increase my budget, unless I can get a good used piece. Apparently the guy that runs watchfinder.ca is also from my hometown, so perhaps we'll go see him. 

Thanks again everyone, and thanks for the introduction to the Christopher Ward brand. While we might not purchase one for my wife now, I might pick up a C60 for myself!


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

blickman said:


> Thanks everyone for the discussion and opinions. After reading the comment about how the ESQ from one of my earlier posts is still a "fashion" watch (a gold bracelet that happens to tell time), I think I've swayed my wife against purchasing one. While we do both really like the Christopher Ward W60, the amount of ceramic in the watch makes it look a little too similar to her Seiko.
> 
> I've made the mistake of showing her the Tag Heuer Aquaracer gold/steel watch, and this is now what she likes. This means that I'll likely have to increase my budget, unless I can get a good used piece. Apparently the guy that runs watchfinder.ca is also from my hometown, so perhaps we'll go see him.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, and thanks for the introduction to the Christopher Ward brand. While we might not purchase one for my wife now, I might pick up a C60 for myself!


You can get Tag Heuer watches second hand for very good prices. Much like Omega, Tags immediately lose 20-40% of their value once you buy one brand new. As a result you can get some great second hand watches for cheap prices.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Athram said:


> You can get Tag Heuer watches second hand for very good prices. Much like Omega, Tags immediately lose 20-40% of their value once you buy one brand new. As a result you can get some great second hand watches for cheap prices.


+1 to that. Also consider a pre-owned ladies quartz Omega Seamaster. I've seen them on the sales forum here, and if I recall correctly they may be in your price range.

Your wife may prefer something new, of course. Maybe a Tissot PR100, or the newer T-Wave line? There are several models with the two-tone look with the MSRP in your price range.


----------

